# What's a good anamorphic adapter for use on Canon EF lenses?



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I was reading this article and watching a video about anamorphic adapters and was wondering if anyone here had experience with them, and could possibly recommend some for use on Canon EF lenses? If not too $$$...I was thinking it would be fun to experiment with....

Here's the article I was looking at:

http://nofilmschool.com/2013/10/get-started-shooting-anamorphic/#more-69717

Thoughts?
Experience?
Links?

Thanks in advance, 

cayenne


----------



## photonius (Jan 17, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was reading this article and watching a video about anamorphic adapters and was wondering if anyone here had experience with them, and could possibly recommend some for use on Canon EF lenses? If not too $$$...I was thinking it would be fun to experiment with....
> 
> ...



well, just reading this, one more google gives you
http://letusdirect.com/cart/letus-anamorphx-adapter.html 1795 US$, not so cheap.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

photonius said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks....

I was also hoping for anyone with first hand experience using an anamorphic adapter to maybe chime in here too and give some thoughts about what they've used, results...etc.

Thanks for the reply!!

C


----------



## Midphase (Jan 17, 2014)

Spend $20 on this and get all the info you need:

http://www.eoshd.com/anamorphic-guide


----------



## cayenne (Jan 21, 2014)

Midphase said:


> Spend $20 on this and get all the info you need:
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/anamorphic-guide


Well, hoping to get info for free to see if it is worth pursing as an interest, hence my posts on the forum here.


----------

